# Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee



## ffemt128 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I started this a while ago (month or so) and 2 days ago I stabilized and added Sparkoloid. It's clearing nicely, slow, but nicely. I'll let it clear completely then back sweeten with the 4-5 cans of cranberry concentrate. Once that settles out I'll filter and bottle. I'm guessing that will occur so that it is ready for Memorial Day.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm approaching the stabilize/back sweeten stage of my SP as well. Would it be better to add the concentrate first, then add the clearing agent since the concentrate will cloud up the SP anyway?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 29, 2011)

I add concentrates first, then fining agents.


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 29, 2011)

My lemon\lime\cranberry has been fermenting for 25 days. Still foams up when stirred. SG 1.030. This has been the longest fermentation I have ever had.....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 29, 2011)

I have another batch about to start. I bottled the last 30 btls. and I know they won't last long so I thought I'd be preemptive. I add the 4 cans of concentrate (5 gallons) after it is cleared. It does cloud a bit but settles out soon afterwards.

You are trading sugar so it probably doesn't make a difference if you add the sugar first, then conc. after or swap out the concentrate with some sugar.

I just know 20 cups of inverted sugar ferm. dry, clear then add 4 cans of conc. puts the taste just where we like it. 1.010


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2011)

We add the cranberry concentrate to our lemon/lime pee after clearing. The slight clouding is offset by the nice red color and it eliminates a few of the days waiting to bottle.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 2, 2011)

I did an initial rack off the lees from the sparkaloid over the weekend. Very little sediment transferred. I then back sweetend with 6 cans of cranberry concentrate and 1 1/3 cups of sugar. I have to say this is out of this world. I can see why Steve's wife didn't want to share.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2011)

This morning I learned that the ants had found my fermenting skeeter pee. They were circling the bucket like a herd of Indians attacking the wagons. 

Some had even infiltrated the lid perimeter. I took a cookie sheet with a lip on it and sat the bucket on it and added some water to the tray. Now they will have to swim to get it. 

I just hope they wern't carpenter ants and are now building an Arc.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 2, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> This morning I learned that the ants had found my fermenting skeeter pee. They were circling the bucket like a herd of Indians attacking the wagons.
> 
> Some had even infiltrated the lid perimeter. I took a cookie sheet with a lip on it and sat the bucket on it and added some water to the tray. Now they will have to swim to get it.
> 
> I just hope they wern't carpenter ants and are now building an Arc.



Were they marching in a straight line to the SP and then weaving all over the road on the way home? I've never had ants attack anything fermenting before. I did get a few of them little buggers in the wine room once when I spilled a few sugar granules. Once they find you, they can be pretty persistent.


----------



## docanddeb (May 2, 2011)

I like the "moat" idea... wish that worked for fruit flies!! Once they are around in the summer... oh man!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2011)

I checked several times today, the ants didn't come back. Guess they never learned to swim.

Lon, the ants were not staggering away, they were not even leaving. Some even sacraficed themselves in the pee.

Doug 6 cans of concentrate and sugar, wow that has to be sweet.


----------



## lhunkele (Jun 10, 2011)

I so want to try this one, but I can't find plain cranberry concentrate... What I did find (and bought) was 2-cans Cranberry/Pomegranate (all they had) and 2-cans Cranberry/Apple...

What do you think, will this work for the Cranberry Lime, would you use them together or should I keep looking?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 10, 2011)

Linda you could use what you have but if you can find four cans of cranberry I know you would love this. 

All I can find and what I use is the Old Orchard Cranberry Blend. It's in the freezer section with all the orange and lemonade cans. Old orchard is very popular but any brand should be fine. 

The label says it's a blend of cranberry and other flavors. Mot a 100% cranberry. Gotta watch out for the cocktail juices they are all sugar. 

Maybe google old orchard and see where they are sold in your area. 

This one has had such great reviews. People literally drink the whole bottle themselves. It's light alcohol and just right. 

Let us know when you find the juice.


----------



## lhunkele (Jun 28, 2011)

Three weeks and four stores later I finally found the Old Orchard Cranberry Blend at Meijers - Yippie!! Really looking forward to this completing - practically have to put my first batch of SP under lock & key it is so popular!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 5 gallons mostly cleared now. Tomorrow I'll rack off of the sediment and add sorbate. The few pulp floaties will fall over the next few weeks and then I'll add the cranberry, let that settle then bottle. 

It is going really fast now that the word is out.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lemon/ Lime?? Sounds awesome. What ratio and order of the juices do you use?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2011)

I substitute 1 bottle 32 ounces of lemon for same amount lime. After it's aged a bit and cleared I back sweeten with 4 cans of frozen juice concentrate. You pick your flavor. Let it settle rack and bottle.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 29, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I substitute 1 bottle 32 ounces of lemon for same amount lime. After it's aged a bit and cleared I back sweeten with 4 cans of frozen juice concentrate. You pick your flavor. Let it settle rack and bottle.



Is that for a 5-gallon batch?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes it's Lon's original recipe for 6 gallons so in the end you have 5+ gallons. Instead of 3 lemon btls. use 2 and 1 lime.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, I was also intrigued by the talk of adding the cranberry concentrate to the skeeter pee.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually I have done 2 versions with the only difference being 2 btls. of lemon and 1 btl. lime or 1 btl. each of lemon and lime. The 2nd btl. of lemon will give it an extra lemon kick if you like. 

You could always do 1 and 1 then after you add the cranberry blend taste it. If it's not puckerey enough add another btl. of lemon since it has to rest for the cran. pulp to settle. 

You can visit my Blog for the recipe adaption. I think most folks like the 1 and 1 version but I'm still experementing. Both are good.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, cranberry is one of my favorites.


----------



## lhunkele (Jun 30, 2011)

*Impatience getting the best of me...*

... I'm at the point of waiting for SP to ferment dry which should be in a few days... Currently, I'm also in the stabilising & fining stage of a winexpert kit. The instructions for the kit say after fermenting dry;
- do not to rack (sediment needed for clearing)
-add sulphite, sorbate, stir, add f-pack, clarifier, stir.
-after 14 days check for clarity then bottle

My questions is, rather than adding the remaining ingredients in stages; (rack, sulfite, sparkolloid, wait to clear, rack, backsweeten and sorbate, wait to clear) has anyone added them all at the same time and waited for clearing just once?

Do you see any potential problems if I were to follow the steps from the wine kit? ...I guess my impatience is getting the best of me


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 30, 2011)

Linda I would say follow the kit directions for the kit, but rack after wine ahs ferm. dry, add sulfite and clear the wine. After 4-6 weeks rack, add sorbate and maybe a pinch of sulfite and age a bit to ensure all yeast have passed on, then backsweeten, wait a few weeks and bottle.

A lot of time is put into these kits. Follow their directions but skeeter pee is different. Once you have done many wines if you want to experiment go for it.


----------



## lhunkele (Jun 30, 2011)

I apologize if my message was confusing, my question wasn't about the wine kit, I've made several, followed the instructions and they came out great. 

My question was about about applying the instructions from the wine kit to the skeeter pee...

in part for skeeter pee...


> Ferment to dry.
> 
> Rack and add 1/4 teaspoon Potassium Metabisulfite.
> Appropriate Sparkolloid
> ...



in part from wine kit...
ferment dry
- do not to rack (sediment needed for clearing)
-add sulphite, sorbate, stir, add f-pack, clarifier, stir.
-after 14 days check for clarity then bottle

It just happens that I'm making these two just about side-by-side and after the ferment to dry, the process for the wine kit is quite a bit quicker (2-3 wks) than the process for the SP (5-6 wks), yet they both have similar remaining ingredents...


----------



## charesty (Sep 13, 2011)

I am going to use the lees from a merlot juice bucket for a cranberry lime pee.

All I can find around here is Knudsen cranberry concentrate ($9/8 oz) at Whole foods. 8 oz makes a quart of juice when reconstituted. There's nothing else in it but cranberry concentrate.

Anyone want to guestimate how many of these bottles I'd need? I think two.

Too many might be too tart and $$$$

http://www.rwknudsenfamily.com/products/concentrates/cranberry/


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 13, 2011)

I would not do the lime in this. I did a merlot, cab. sauvignon. and a syrah blend of my slurries and made a regular skeeter pee. It turned out absolutely wonderful.

Save the lime for the cran. Lime. See my blog here if you need the recipe. It's very similar to Lon's skeeter pee recipe with a slight alteration.


----------



## charesty (Oct 18, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I would not do the lime in this. I did a merlot, cab. sauvignon. and a syrah blend of my slurries and made a regular skeeter pee. It turned out absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Save the lime for the cran. Lime. See my blog here if you need the recipe. It's very similar to Lon's skeeter pee recipe with a slight alteration.



Flavored this merlot/cran/lime pee tonite. Used 3 knudsen concentrates and 6 cups of invert sugar. It came out great. The concentrate took it from pink to deep purple. Amazing stuff. It'll be great with thanksgiving. I'll bottle in a few weeks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe I back sweetened it to 1.010 and serve it well chilled.


----------



## charesty (Oct 19, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I believe I back sweetened it to 1.010 and serve it well chilled.



To balance the tartness of the cran concentrate I had to bump it up to 1.030. It will be great chilled. It did cloud up upon back sweetening so hopefully it will re-clear.


----------

